# why we choose the Material Grade A234 WPB for Pipe Cap



## wassim.k (23 سبتمبر 2011)

I have to confirm the choice of a Material Grade A234 WPB for Pipe Cap 20” Sch. 40 for Nozzle of Drum.
I should confirm the choice of by searching on ASME VII div1 and looking if this material is used for the Cap or what!!!
plz help


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 سبتمبر 2011)

?What is the material grade of the pipe nozzle​
According to the material of the nozzle, you will select the cap material


----------



## wassim.k (26 سبتمبر 2011)

The material of the nozzle is: API 5L GB and the Cap material is  A234 WPB . How can I confirm the choice?


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 سبتمبر 2011)

They are both carbon steel
check the attached list

and download the ASTM Handbook of Comparative world steel standards

ASTM Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards


----------

